# Need info please on a hedstrom bike



## Kristy Weber (May 6, 2012)

hi,
   i just picked up a hedstrom holly hobbie bike for my kids and i was planning on restoring it for them but i cant find anything on it. the model # is 9057 and the date is JO whatever that means im assuming the bike is at least 25-30 years old please help it's driving me nuts not knowing anything about this bike. I also picked up a kent lil rainbow and i found one of those on ebay selling for 229$ in poor condition but how do they know how much these are worth? and if i replace the tires with a diffrent color than the original does it drastically take the value down? As you can see im new to all this and these are my first 2 older bikes im going to fix so any pointers you can give will be much appreciated!!! Oh and i forgot to mention that they both have banana seats and these are the types of bikes i want to start doing and cruisers.


----------



## 1973rx3 (May 7, 2012)

Pictures really would help!


----------

